

Vixle: A game engine that teaches kids to code - herf
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/realityfoil/vixle-a-game-engine-for-everyone

======
barodeur
This reminds me [http://craftstud.io/](http://craftstud.io/) which is also a
game to create games. It was also crowd founded
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/craftstudio-real-time-
col...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/craftstudio-real-time-
collaborative-game-making).

------
ris
"A..." (presumably nonfree) "...game engine that teaches kids to code"

...by hiding the source from them?

~~~
nathannecro
I'm curious why precisely they need to see the source.

As a secondary note: Why would you expect it to be free? It's something that
someone spent time on.

~~~
ris
I'm curious as to why it should be hidden from them. Hiding source is the
perfect way to create a "them and us" environment. "Sure, go and play and code
away in your little sandbox but don't ever expect to understand how and why
things in the game are achieved. That's _real_ programming."

As a secondary note, I "expect" to be able to see source as they "expect" me
to run their code on my computer.

